# Divided tank... why?



## basicloser (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey forum.

I just noticed that there have been a few threads about divided tanks so that they can house two male bettas, my question is why? 

I know that betta are among the more colorful and flamboyantly beautiful fish out there by why would you want to ruin the beauty of a tank by adding a divider? I myself will not put a betta in anything less than a ten gallon tank of available swimming space. Some say 5, but everyone has their own opinion and I'm not here to debate that. So lets even say that we are working with a 20 gallon tank (10 gallons for each betta) add whatever you are using as a divider and the question I still have is why? Why not add fish that will go well with the betta, plants (fake or real) make it look really nice and have a community tank that way you get a lot of diveristy. I think Bettas are great too and wish they would live together but they don't. With a divided tank you take out interaction from the betta (rather than having added other fish with it) in order to see two. 

Their personalities are something on their own I agree, but I find it far more interesting seeing them interact with other fish.In my experience they enjoy it mind you I have only had two in the past and my son has just recently got one in a 15 gallon tank - we plan to add more fish in a month or so - but anyhow...

I'm not trying to 'bash' or 'flame' as it were I'm just curious as to what benifit people get out of it? Why not just two different tanks?

Basic Loser

P.S. If anyone remembers me from before my old tank broke and I got out of fish keeping for a while, now my son has one. Gives me ideas...


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Some people just want to get more bettas, and dividing an aquarium is one of the easiest ways to do so. To each their own!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't divide mine either. But I can afford a new tank if I want a new fish. Not everyone can, so they divide. A lot of our members are younger too. I bet it's easier to get permission to DIY divide a tank then to get a whole new setup. That's my take on it, I'm sure you'll hear other reasons.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't divide.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i'm going to divide so i can have more bettas and less tanks to clean and take up space but, i do want to give my bettas all the room i can give them


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine are divided, and I completely agree with your side of it. 

1) Complete impulse. I wanted another betta. And I am quite "younger", so $5 versus $70... 
However, I divided a 5 gallon. I somewhat regret this decision. The only tanks from now on that I will divided are 10 gallons, or that gorgeous Petco 6.6 gallon...although the latter is the least likely between the two to divide. 

2) I would disagree with "ruining the look of the tank." If you do it CORRECTLY, the divider can be gorgeous, or simply, plain, and aesthetic. Mine is black and white. Very simply, non-obstructive, absolutely not a bother. However, to each their own opinion. But my mind is slowly changing, and I do like a look of a full tank. 

3) I don't like the thought of adding more fish with my bettas. Not that there is ANYTHING wrong with it, I simply like seeing them on their own, throughout the tank. Perhaps a snail or two would be adorable. I wouldn't want other fish distracting me from a betta. Maybe you catch my drift that...I like bettas? Haha.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i SO prefer divided tank to seperate ones. the electricity costs and endless waterchanges alone. sorry but why make life more complicated than it sould be... cant wait to finish my 6x divider lol.... so ill have my males in the big divider and the sorority and im sorted. sick of tanks and cables all over my apartment.


----------



## basicloser (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, and like you all said to each their own. I like the dynamics of a more community fish tank but can see where people would like to have just a betta. I had a betta in a 44 gallon tank by it's self for months before and it's so fun to watch them as they explore. I was pleased when it got along with other fish when I added them, they would 'play' some but when he wanted to be left alone they sorta just swam by themselves. It was funny seeing him in the middle of 4 white mollys just swimming with them around.

What do you guys use when creating dividers? I know there are several ways of doing it just curious how everyone does it and trying to get a feel for how everyone is around here now (it's been a while since I've been at the site).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep..

I wouldn't be able to have as many fish as I do without divided tanks. I personally like the look. And the bettas DO enjoy the interaction.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I only started out with Tofu, who's in a 5 gallon tank. I had absolutely no plans for another betta, but ended up with two rescue betta's yesterday. I have no room for 2 more seperate 5 gallon tanks, so I am going to take my 10 gallon tank and divide it. I already have a 10 gallon tank, hood, filter, ect. So instead of spending $60 for two 5 gallon kits, it'll be cheaper, easier and more cost efficient for me just to divide the 10 gallon I already have.


----------

